# New shaft, second hand driver or brand new driver?



## Drish French (Sep 9, 2019)

The shaft on my ping G25 driver broke the other day and I am currently in a dilemma on how to replace it, to best improve my golf game. I'm currently aiming to get down to 12 handicap for the end of the year, I'm currently a 15. 

I originally bought it on ebay for my first driver, so I was never fitted for it but it has worked ok for me so far. 

What is the best option out of the 3 for cost vs performance:

1. Get a new shaft, if so how would I know what shaft is right for me? I have recently been fit for some ping i500's which have a project x LZ 6.0 120g, so I'm guessing the driver equivalent to them...? Estimated cost Â£100

2. Get a second hand driver that's a newer model than the ping G25 with a stiff shaft? Estimated cost Â£200

3. Splash the cash and get a brand new, fully custom fit driver? Estimated cost Â£350+


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 9, 2019)

Drish French said:



			The shaft on my ping G25 driver broke the other day and I am currently in a dilemma on how to replace it, to best improve my golf game. I'm currently aiming to get down to 12 handicap for the end of the year, I'm currently a 15.

I originally bought it on ebay for my first driver, so I was never fitted for it but it has worked ok for me so far.

What is the best option out of the 3 for cost vs performance:

1. Get a new shaft, if so how would I know what shaft is right for me? I have recently been fit for some ping i500's which have a project x LZ 6.0 120g, so I'm guessing the driver equivalent to them...? Estimated cost Â£100

2. Get a second hand driver that's a newer model than the ping G25 with a stiff shaft? Estimated cost Â£200

3. Splash the cash and get a brand new, fully custom fit driver? Estimated cost Â£350+
		
Click to expand...

Did the, now broken, shaft feel ok? If so, then that's the way I'd suggest. Was it stiff? There's an ex-Demo Stiff TFC one (there's also a low torque one in Ping's lineup (Tour?)) on Ebay. Also plenty of after market ones - Matrix Radix S @ Â£40 looks very good value (as a Matrix fan).


----------



## Drish French (Sep 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I have a brand new unused Ping shaft, medium flex.
The head on it is used / damaged.

Long story short, I broke the head on my G410 driver. Nowhere had a stiff in stock, so purchased new club with medium flex and swapped the heads.

Head may be usable
Medium flex shaft is brand new never been hit once.

Â£60 delivered if interested
		
Click to expand...

I think I will need a stiff shaft but thanks anyway


----------



## Drish French (Sep 9, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Did the, now broken, shaft feel ok? If so, then that's the way I'd suggest. Was it stiff? There's an ex-Demo Stiff TFC one (there's also a low torque one in Ping's lineup (Tour?)) on Ebay. Also plenty of after market ones - Matrix Radix S @ Â£40 looks very good value (as a Matrix fan).
		
Click to expand...

Yes the broken shaft felt fine (to be fair it's the only driver I've ever used so I'm not the most knowledgable about the feel of shafts), it was an Aldila RIP alpha 70 reg flex, so I was just considering getting the same again in stiff


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 9, 2019)

Drish French said:



			Yes the broken shaft felt fine (to be fair it's the only driver I've ever used so I'm not the most knowledgable about the feel of shafts), it was an Aldila RIP alpha 70 reg flex, so I was just considering getting the same again in stiff
		
Click to expand...

Given what you were fitted for in the irons, I'd think Stiff was, indeed, appropriate. Though RIP Alpha is a pretty stout shaft anyway! Unless either you are spraying drives 'for no particular reason', or hitting them really high, I'd be inclined to stick with the 'R'.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 9, 2019)

New driver every day - will add yards to your tee shots, hit the centre of the fairway every time and cut your handicap by 5 shots minimum



Or will in the shop/range
When you get it out on the course it will behave terribly ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 9, 2019)

Always have a look around ebay first. There usually lots of shafts for sale.

If you go for a new driver the head on it's own is easily sellable on ebay.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 10, 2019)

Â£200 for a second had g25!!! Iâ€™d expect last years g400 for that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2019)

A few G25 in stock on Golfbidder if you wanted a model you're familiar with and a 7 day return policy so you could try and return if not the one for you https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/models/4741/Ping__Driver_G25.html


----------



## Coffey (Sep 10, 2019)

As mentioned by Oddsocks, you would pick up a G25 for a lot cheaper than that now, maybe Â£70/80 if you can find one on Marketplace or gumtree. I picked up a Ping G about 8/9 months ago for Â£110. G400 is around 200/220 currently on ebay.

You could probably get a shaft for about Â£40/Â£50 but if I was you I would go to American Golf and try a few different new ones and see if you can find a better fit.

I would then go onto Ebay and buy something similar like last years model for a lot cheaper or even this years model that has been lightly used.

If you do have the money I would go and get properly fitted at a proper fitter.

Buying second hand is good as if you paid the right price you can shift it on again for little to no loss if it doesnt suit, although this can be time consuming and trial and error if you aren't sure what you are looking for.


----------



## Drish French (Sep 10, 2019)

Coffey said:



			As mentioned by Oddsocks, you would pick up a G25 for a lot cheaper than that now, maybe Â£70/80 if you can find one on Marketplace or gumtree. I picked up a Ping G about 8/9 months ago for Â£110. G400 is around 200/220 currently on ebay.

You could probably get a shaft for about Â£40/Â£50 but if I was you I would go to American Golf and try a few different new ones and see if you can find a better fit.

I would then go onto Ebay and buy something similar like last years model for a lot cheaper or even this years model that has been lightly used.

If you do have the money I would go and get properly fitted at a proper fitter.

Buying second hand is good as if you paid the right price you can shift it on again for little to no loss if it doesnt suit, although this can be time consuming and trial and error if you aren't sure what you are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice.

Ye I probably wasn't that clear above, when I meant buy a newer model, I meant something like a ping g/g400.

I could afford a brand new club I'd just rather not as I'm not sure the extra cost will really justify that much extra performance...


----------



## Coffey (Sep 11, 2019)

Drish French said:



			Thanks for the advice.

Ye I probably wasn't that clear above, when I meant buy a newer model, I meant something like a ping g/g400.

I could afford a brand new club I'd just rather not as I'm not sure the extra cost will really justify that much extra performance...
		
Click to expand...

It would still be worth going to AG or the likes and trying a few out. You can then search for the spec they give you on Ebay and gumtree.

You will get a club which is slightly fitted for you at a cheaper price


----------

